# Besoin d'aide d'un programmeur...



## Membre supprimé 2 (4 Octobre 2001)

Voilà 2 problèmes pour lequel j'ai besoin
d'aide d'un programmeur...

1. Comment faire un script que ferme toutes
les appliactions ouvertes....?????

2. Comment faire un script qui dédecte si 
ma souris USB est connectée ou non....?????


Merci d'avance à tout ceux qui peuvent me
donner un coup de main !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2001)

1) pour fermer toute les applications ouvertes, il y a une methode infaillible, mais tres brutale:

kill -9 -1

mais tu veux surement parler des seules .app

dans ce cas, quelque chose comme

ps -ax | grep Applications

dans un script sh ca donne quelque chose comme ca

#!/bin/sh
for ID in `ps -ax | grep Applications | awk '{print $1}'`; do
        kill $ID;
done

en esperant que les application que tu utilises  ai Applications dans leur chemin.

C'est pas parfait, si tes appliations sont installe ailleurs que dans Applications, ca ne marchera pas, trouves une methoode qui les caracterises toutes.

2) Pour savoir si une souris USB est branche, tu peux faire un 

ioreg | grep "le nome de la souris usb"

Malheureusement ioreg a disparu de 10.1, maiis marche encore, il est dans /usr/sbin dans les 10.0.x

Bonne channe

[05 octobre 2001 : message édité par William]


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (5 Octobre 2001)

Merci c'est sympa !

Je vais essayer ça un de ces jours et j'espère que ça marchera...

A+


----------

